# Recovery Room Charge



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 22, 2012)

My supervisor was wondering how to charge for "recovery room" time after a procedure.  This would be for a hospital setting.  Is there a CPT code for this, or do you bill the insurance company as part of the overall charge.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

